# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Welcome the 100th Sigma Software update!

## mohamed73

*Welcome the 100th Sigma Software update!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v1.30.03.100 is out!*  Welcome the 100th Sigma Software update! Now we're officially a hundred times better!
Since the first release a lot has been done: widened the list of supported models and platforms,
improved features the software is capable of, added new ones that made your life easier and work
more convenient; processed miles of logs, provided support for thousands and thousands of clients
and you know what? We tend to think of it as a good start and you're invited to join the ride! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Qualcomm Platform Update:*  1. Added *Direct Unlock / Read Unlock Codes / Repair IMEI* features for:  *♦ Huawei U8520 Deuce
♦ Huawei U8520 Duplex*  *How to connect the smartphone:* power the phone OFF, press and hold "Vol+"
and "Power ON" buttons simultaneously. You will find الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for these models
at the corresponding sections of Sigma website, as usual.  2. *Huawei C8813* added to the list of supported  3. *Fast Direct Unlock* and *Repair IMEI* database 
was updated with new firmware versions for:  *ZTE:*
♦ *Blade* - FRY_TELENOR_P729TV1.0.0B05
♦ *F233* - P621C1V1.1.0B01
♦ *MF30* - BD_MTSMF30V1.0.0B07 *Amoi WP-S1* - WP-S1_V18.0_ITA / FS V18.0   *MTK Platform Update:*  Following phones were added to the list of supported:  ♦ *UTstarcom CL1135* (MT6223)
♦ *iPro Android Phone I9350* (MT6573)
♦ *Nyx Fly* (MT6577)  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## footnai

شكرا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------

